# Strap Ideas For A '5' Flieger



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

Need help and advice to find a new strap for my Black dial/date Seiko flieger snk 809,currently on the stock bead blasted folded link bracelet and although a great little watch it never gets much wrist time ,needs something to jazz it up a wee bit me thinks,

Any suggestions, links to previous topics on this subject and or photos would be greatly appreciated

cheers

Graham


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

The bracelets/straps supplied with the Seiko 5's, IMHO, are never very inspiring, though adequate for the purpose.

Just about any after-market bracelet or strap should be an improvement. Just do a Google (or equivalent) search under "watch straps" and/or "watch bracelets", and I'm sure you'll uncover a wealth of possibilities.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi graham

why not have a look in rlt, roy has some beautiful flieger straps that would look great on your erm- fieger watch







.

regards, john.


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks Norm and John

I had a quick look around the web and lots to choose from , of course Roy has a few nice ones too , I swapped a strap from another watch and this dark brown distressed look seems to suit ok , but will keep looking anyway










Admin; please feel free to move this topic to straps & Bands forum if more appropriate (still a rookie at this)


----------



## JonF (Aug 26, 2005)

I've got mine on one of Roy's deployment straps. Looks great.


----------



## dan18 (May 30, 2006)

greyowl,

i have just ordered that very same model.

thanks to you i almost feel obliged to change my strap too, as i have been looking for an excuse ( and a watch) to buy a flieger strap.

this is a costly hobby.


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

I have mine on a camo NATO strap - see your other thread, Dan18


----------



## dan18 (May 30, 2006)

Steve264 said:


> I have mine on a camo NATO strap - see your other thread, Dan18


steve, saw your other post first, you know i can be rational when it comes to buying watches, but i find myself constantly thinking of new straps to put on my watches. if i am not careful i will have to get rid of my watches to make room for my straps.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy's heavt duty nylon straps are tremendous value and work very well on mil style watches imo. They also fit on a deployant very nicely.


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

All of the Ideas much appreciated but ended up with one of Roy's USA oiled brown strap, very comfy ,looks great ,the price was right and good customer service too...........will defaninatly get more wrist time now

cheers

Graham


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Anything but a bonklip


----------

